# Hunting > Firearm Safety >  oh shit

## stumpy

Three police officers shot in Bay of Plenty | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## Marty Henry

What with dunners yesterday its not turning out to be a very good week is it.

----------


## Tommy

This is already in the Incidents thread, but.. when I left work it was two, this got posted, three, and when I just looked, four. Fuuuuuck

----------


## gimp

well fuck

----------


## Jexla

RIP all of us and our "privileges"

----------


## gimp

well fuck

----------


## 199p

Yeah really sad new indeed 
Waiting on the info rumors on facebook it could be to do with that group the cops nailed a few years ago that walk free

----------


## Tommy

> Yeah really sad new indeed 
> Waiting on the info rumors on facebook it could be to do with that group the cops nailed a few years ago that walk free


If you mean Tama Iti, he's walked a few times now

----------


## stumpy

sounds like from the news , it was pot recovery , .. they are being a bit cagey on the fourth officer shot , i almost think it sounds like a self shooting ... thats just my assesment , im usually wrong

----------


## Micky Duck

I thought same thing.... hope they all ok and the house gets riddled with lead.

----------


## Ryan

> RIP all of us and our "privileges"


Steady. It's not the first or the last time that police have been shot. Let's wait for the facts to prevent themselves.

----------


## Sasquatch

> Steady. It's not the first or the last time that police have been shot. Let's wait for the facts to prevent themselves.


True, here's hoping but I can't get this image out of my head of Greg O'Connor frothing at the mouth saying: "See! This is why frontline cops need..." 

Yep.

----------


## Jexla

> Steady. It's not the first or the last time that police have been shot. Let's wait for the facts to prevent themselves.


They're already on the brink of fucking us side ways, this is just what they need, FOUR cops shot to push their case.

----------


## Ryan

> They're already on the brink of fucking us side ways, this is just what they need, FOUR cops shot to push their case.


Whilst concerning there's no point worrying about something that hasn't happened.

----------


## jim160

> RIP all of us and our "privileges"


Nice of you to think of yourself, rather than say its bad that Police were shot.
Especially when no one really knows what happened.

----------


## kotuku

yanks got a spare drone overhead? jihadi john cure perhaps??

----------


## stretch

A bit more info on the herald article now. The 4 cops were all AOS, so we're wearing some protection. Suspect used/using a shotgun. 2 cops stable, 1 in a serious condition. 4th injury is to the hand.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Jexla

> Nice of you to think of yourself, rather than say its bad that Police were shot.
> Especially when no one really knows what happened.


I'm sure we all know it's a horrible incident, love the fact you think me saying it will somehow make it better or something?

----------


## Micky Duck

but saying what you did the way you have makes it worse......poor copper is out doing their job trying to protect the rest of us and gets shot and then you lay into them for something else entirely.........

----------


## Jexla

Me? I am not laying into ANYONE who works in the field. Different tier of police.

----------


## Rushy

Someone has harmed people that work long and hard in what at times are fairly adverse circumstances in an attempt to keep our communities as safe as they can and that is not OK.  My thoughts are with the Police that were harmed, their families and their colleagues.  The scum that did this today is/are dog crap on the heel of society.

----------


## jakewire

It's a bad incident, and hopefully all police shot will come out physically and mentally ok as well as the families of those wounded.

Not a good week to say the least
A trial going on for the bloke who "allegedly" shot innocent folk in Ashburton, the shooting near Dunedin and now this.

One can't help beginning to think about battening down the hatches in advance of the inevitable shit storm of trouble that will be directed toward  legitimate sportsmen and women by the ignorant once this is over.

----------


## Tommy

> but saying what you did the way you have makes it worse......poor copper is out doing their job trying to protect the rest of us and gets shot and then you lay into them for something else entirely.........


Whooaa settle down a little bit. I didn't read his comment in that context at all, and it was also written well before we knew four police were in hospital. There's been several firearms incidents in the last few days, this could have been the same minus four injured police. Lets try to keep the strife to a minimum perhaps, a massive argument isn't necessary 

Here's hoping the injured come through intact, and the shooter ends up in minimum security underground

----------


## Jexla

"We have asked the New Zealand Defence Force for assistance and they have provided one NH-90 tactical lift helicopter and three Light Armoured Vehicles (LAVs)."

----------


## 300CALMAN

Very "Cheap" of O'Connor to use this situation to push his own barrow.

Hope they deal appropriately with the shooter. You will never be able to trust such a person again in public.

----------


## sako75

> sounds like from the news , it was pot recovery , .. they are being a bit cagey on the fourth officer shot , i almost think it sounds like a self shooting ... thats just my assesment , im usually wrong


That is the impression I got also.
Injury to the hand from a separate incident at the same location

Wish them all a full and speedy recovery

----------


## Smartie

> Yeah really sad new indeed 
> Waiting on the info rumors on facebook it could be to do with that group the cops nailed a few years ago that walk free


If that is the rumour on Facebook then it is quite removed from fact and another reason to not believe everything you read or hear..

----------


## mawzer308

Hope they get the Bugger. Jealous of the lads going in, sucks being in a training appointment.

----------


## 199p

I hooe they drive through the house with a couple of lavs

----------


## mawzer308

Can and has been done

----------


## 7mmsaum

Think that 4 AO squad members have been hit by shotgun pellets

No mention of rifles involved yet.

----------


## Savage1

> Hope they get the Bugger. Jealous of the lads going in, sucks being in a training appointment.


try being in another bloody country!

----------


## foxhound

I wonder if they AOS returned fire. The guy was armed and apparently shot at a spotter plane so of cause he would shoot at police coming at him a few flash bangs lobbed in first but who knows what the police SOPs are.

----------


## Munsey

If he's alone turn the house into a swiss cheese ! Shooting 4 cops  he's got no rights now !

----------


## gadgetman

> If he's alone turn the house into a swiss cheese ! Shooting 4 cops  he's got no rights now !


He has the right to remain silent. Very silent!

----------


## Beaker

> I wonder if they AOS returned fire. The guy was armed and apparently shot at a spotter plane so of cause he would shoot at police coming at him a few flash bangs  M67's Lobbed in first but who knows what the police SOPs are.


Corrected ...

----------


## Nibblet

> try being in another bloody country!


Dude, enjoy the holiday, way out of your region anyway.

----------


## veitnamcam

Been to busy to see or hear news and this thread is the first I have heard of it.

Hope they have teargassed the place and shot him dead as he run out.

Harsh maybe but shoot at a cop imo you have given up the right to live.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

----------


## Nibblet

Would imagine not, will be standing round with STG either there already or on their way, negotiations and what not through the night.

----------


## foxhound

One offender and 4 LAVs a bit OTT??? what next drone attack

----------


## Ryan

Really wish the media would stop referring to every armed incident involving some dude holed up somewhere as a "siege". It's not a siege - Stalingrad, now that was a siege.

----------


## Smartie

> That is the impression I got also.
> Injury to the hand from a separate incident at the same location
> 
> Wish them all a full and speedy recovery


The injury to the hand is not a self shooting, all will come out in the wash.

----------


## Daggers_187

How long does it take to drive from Papakura to Kawerau? Should have been over by now.  :Wink:

----------


## Uplandstalker

> How long does it take to drive from Papakura to Kawerau? Should have been over by now.


Unfortunately the use of those highly skilled resources cannot be done within NZ in these situations. But certainly agree this would be the right time to misinterpret these laws.

----------


## Daggers_187

> Unfortunately the use of those highly skilled resources cannot be done within NZ in these situations. But certainly agree this would be the right time to misinterpret these laws.


I thought there was a whole squadron there for dealing with "domestic terrorism."

----------


## Uplandstalker

> I thought there was a whole squadron there for dealing with "domestic terrorism."


Yes, but domestic terrorism still needs to be politically motivated, not some dude protecting his dope plantation.

----------


## Andrew46826

> One offender and 4 LAVs a bit OTT??? what next drone attack


Yea you're right, they should probably just hide behind trees instead of trying to mitigate the risk of having more cops shot.

----------


## stretch

He's been arrested. Well done to all the lads and ladettes in blue, and all other services involved.

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

looks like there has been an outcome, arrested. This is much better than other possible outcomes. Police following SOP's i suspect, where little risk to public safety given the location.

----------


## mawzer308

> He's been arrested. Well done to all the lads and ladettes in blue, and all other services involved.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk


Good works lads and gals, Link?

----------


## stretch

https://twitter.com/intent/user?screen_name=nzpolice

Sent from my SM-T800 using Tapatalk

----------


## Uplandstalker

I feel for the St Johns staff that put on the body armor and move into the area. I know the likelihood of them being injured is very, very low, but still requires a special mindset that is different to why they got into the industry/service.

----------


## mawzer308

Definitely a very foreign situation for them, they would be in the outer cordon or further out still.

----------


## Tommy

"The family of the gunman accused of shooting four police officers in an armed stand-off say they are frustrated at being left out of police efforts to end the siege.

The family’s spokeswoman Ripeke Lessels said the whanau were notified that an incident was unfolding at their Bay of Plenty home yesterday just after 2pm.

“It’s been traumatic being in a position that the whanau believe could have been avoided had the police taken some time to find another way that may have included Tikanga Maori and the whanau involvement,” she said."

Fuck off. I hope he got ripped to shreds by a dog or three.

----------


## Kscott

Rhys Warren, 27, is suspected of shooting four police officers. His family had earlier said a police Maori liaison officer had entered the cordon, assisted by the armed forces, to convince him to give himself up.

----------


## top gun

> One offender and 4 LAVs a bit OTT??? what next drone attack


This is not the first time that our military have been involved in a citizen type situation.
 I wasn't aware that NZ's military could be used in civilian type internal situations????   Can anyone clarify on the legality of this use????
It seems to be sneaking into our enforcement scenes & is a scenario from " Sleeping Dogs" movie which is a bit scary for the rest of us firearm owners if things generally turned to custard,eh???? :Zomg:    AND: where did 4x LAV's suddenly turn up from????   It's a long way from Waiouru & it would need at least 2x Hercs if they didn't break down ( again!!)

----------


## stug

From the defence act 1990

9 Use of Armed Forces to provide public service or assist civil power
(1)
Subject to the succeeding provisions of this section, the Armed Forces may be used in New Zealand or elsewhere—
(a)
to perform any public service; or
(b)
to provide assistance to the civil power in time of emergency.
(2)
No part of the Armed Forces shall be used to provide any public service in connection with an industrial dispute except in accordance with the written authority of the Minister, and that authority shall specify the part or parts of the Armed Forces that may be used and the public service or public services that may be provided.
(3)
No part of the Armed Forces shall be used to provide assistance to the civil power in the circumstances described in paragraphs (a) and (b) of subsection (4) except in accordance with an authority given by the Prime Minister or another Minister under that subsection.
(4)
Where the Prime Minister or, if the Prime Minister is unavailable, the next most senior Minister available is satisfied, on information supplied by the Commissioner of Police or a Deputy Commissioner of Police,—
(a)
either—
(i)
that there is in New Zealand an emergency in which one or more persons are threatening to kill or seriously injure, or are causing or attempting to cause the death of or serious injury to, any other person, or are causing or attempting to cause the destruction of or serious damage to any property; or
(ii)
that such an emergency is imminent; and
(b)
that the emergency cannot be dealt with by the Police without the assistance of members of the Armed Forces exercising powers that are available to constables,—
the Prime Minister or the other Minister may authorise any part of the Armed Forces so to assist the Police in dealing with the emergency.
(5)
Every part of the Armed Forces that is assisting the Police in accordance with an authority given under subsection (4) shall act at the request of the constable who is in charge of the operations in respect of the emergency.
(6)
Every member of any such part of the Armed Forces—
(a)
may, for any purpose necessary to assist the Police in dealing with the emergency, exercise any power of a constable; and
(b)
shall, for the purposes of civil and criminal liability, have the protections of a constable, in addition to all other protections that the member of the Armed Forces may have.
(7)
The Minister of Defence or the Prime Minister or other Minister granting any authority under subsection (2) or subsection (4) shall inform the House of Representatives, forthwith if the House is then sitting or at the earliest practicable time if it is not, that the authority has been given and of the reasons for giving it, and, if the authority was given in writing, shall lay a copy of it before the House.
(8)
Any authority given under subsection (2) or subsection (4) shall lapse on the expiration of 14 days after the day on which it was given unless—
(a)
the House of Representatives passes a resolution extending the authority for such period as is specified in the resolution; or
(b)
if Parliament was dissolved or had expired before or after the authority was given and has not been summoned to meet before the authority would lapse, the Governor-General, being satisfied that it is necessary to extend the authority, extends it by Proclamation approved in Executive Council for such period as is specified in the Proclamation.

----------


## Nibblet

So yes. .....?

----------


## Sideshow

> From the defence act 1990
> 
> 9 Use of Armed Forces to provide public service or assist civil power
> (1)
> Subject to the succeeding provisions of this section, the Armed Forces may be used in New Zealand or elsewhere—
> (a)
> to perform any public service; or
> (b)
> to provide assistance to the civil power in time of emergency.
> ...


Oh good I'm glad we have cleared that up  :Thumbsup:

----------


## stretch

Nothing illegal about involving the NZDF. There's clear rules about who is in charge, and for any form of civil unrest, it's the police. No one kicks up a stink if the NZDF assists during disaster relief (in NZ, or abroad), or provides cordons in Chch after the earthquake, or mans the prisons during industrial action, but if they assist the police, people lose their minds and thinks there's a conspiracy.

Waiouru is only about 4hrs from Kawerau, even for a LAV. Who knows, they may have been closer, distributing 1080 around the place, as part of a wider conspiracy.  :Wink:

----------


## Gapped axe

2hrs from Kawerau

----------


## foxhound

We should paint a couple of LAVs blue and sell them to the police.

----------


## Kscott

> This is not the first time that our military have been involved in a citizen type situation.
>  I wasn't aware that NZ's military could be used in civilian type internal situations????   Can anyone clarify on the legality of this use????
> It seems to be sneaking into our enforcement scenes & is a scenario from " Sleeping Dogs" movie which is a bit scary for the rest of us firearm owners if things generally turned to custard,eh????   AND: where did 4x LAV's suddenly turn up from????   It's a long way from Waiouru & it would need at least 2x Hercs if they didn't break down ( again!!)


As pointed out, yes the military can legally assist civilian needs - happens all the time with SAR and Civil Defence. No, it's not like Sleeping Dogs where that was a fictional movie about a Police State. Legislation is pretty clear on when and how they can be rolled out. No it's not scary for us firearm owners if things turn to custard, because they won't. Unless you're obsessively paranoid. LAV's were based in Waiouru.

----------


## mawzer308

> LAV's were based in Waiouru.


No laws were broken, NZDF has assisted before. Not quite, NZLAV were from Linton as part of the QRF that is always on standby.

----------


## Kscott

Ahh, my bad.

----------


## puku

O just read on stuff that "He was afraid of being shot". I'm sorry but I was bought up to treat people how you would like to be treated.!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## madds

Totally agree about Greg O'Connor, on TV 1 banging on about gun control, bet this offender doesn't have a licence.  The more he rants I think the more people turn off.
The answer I'd like is how after the AOS was called in (according to some reports to be fair) to deal with shots fired at a plane/copter, did 1 civilian in a house get the drop on four highly trained elite armed tactics driven officers?
I gather again from reports today, 1 shotgun and maybe a .22. 
Would Greg O' C answer this or any other question this morning on TV NO NOT A BAR OF IT, just banging on about firearm control.
BLOODY HELL!!!

.

----------


## top gun

Someone may already have asked??? but did this poor misunderstood chap have a firearms licence???????????

     1:1000 odds that he didn't,eh ????   But will that piece of info be made clear to our loving public????????  NOOOOOOOOOOOOO.  We'll all be lumped in together as potential homicidal maniacs, as always happens. :Pissed Off: 

  I've asked Richard Prosser ( NZ First) to ask a question in Parliament to that end and to demand a straight answer from the minister of police. IF there is a response?? I'll keep you posted.

----------


## Andrew46826

Having been to jail for assaulting a dog ranger it's probably safe to assume he doesn't have a FAL.

----------


## top gun

> Having been to jail for assaulting a dog ranger it's probably safe to assume he doesn't have a FAL.


Yes I'm sure you're spot on but I bet neither the press nor the police will make a definitive statement telling  our loving public that the poor chap was illegally in possession of firearms WITHOUT a firearms licence,eh???? :Omg:    Which is why I have asked NZ First to "ask-the-question"  & then it is in hansard & on the public record.

----------


## top gun

> As pointed out, yes the military can legally assist civilian needs - happens all the time with SAR and Civil Defence. No, it's not like Sleeping Dogs where that was a fictional movie about a Police State. Legislation is pretty clear on when and how they can be rolled out. No it's not scary for us firearm owners if things turn to custard, because they won't. Unless you're obsessively paranoid. LAV's were based in Waiouru.


How did they get to Kawerau so quickly and why more than one IF there were up to 4 of them????   Bit of an overkill for one silly lad with short range 30-40m shotgun,eh??????

----------


## Marty Henry

Every time I see O'Connor or hear him it makes me  think retroactive abortion might be a good idea. I wonder if the average bluebottle is happy with him being their mouth piece?

----------


## Danny

> Having been to jail for assaulting a dog ranger it's probably safe to assume he doesn't have a FAL.


...and one doesn't find themselves in the slammer for 'assault' either.  Would have been a fucken hammering.

----------


## top gun

> Every time I see O'Connor or hear him it makes me  think retroactive abortion might be a good idea. I wonder if the average bluebottle is happy with him being their mouth piece?


   Yes I agree, BUT you have to feel sorry for the plonker 'cos " he doesn't know how crims get hold of illegal firearms,eh????"   which was the start of the TV3 bullshit!!!!
GRRRRRRRRR!!!!! :Pissed Off:

----------


## stretch

> How did they get to Kawerau so quickly


That'll be the 'Q' in QRF. It's the pedal on the right. Do you have a timeline of when they were requested, and when they arrived?




> why more than one IF there were up to 4 of them????


They don't go anywhere in smaller groups than that.




> Bit of an overkill for one silly lad with short range 30-40m shotgun,eh??????


Nope. He'd just shot several AOS officers.

----------


## top gun

> ...and one doesn't find themselves in the slammer for 'assault' either.  Would have been a fucken hammering.


Yeah but come on Danny. The poor chap landed on his head when he was: spat out of the womb eh & has had a deeply misunderstood youth until he found the salvation of growing and marketting electric puha. Ya gotta have some compassion eh???? :ORLY:

----------


## zimmer

> No laws were broken, NZDF has assisted before. Not quite, NZLAV were from Linton as part of the QRF that is always on standby.


Mobilised in the 2009 Napier Jan Molenaar shootings.

----------


## foxhound

Greg O,C going on about too many firearms, just so happens more and more law abiding citizens are getting into hunting and shooting sports so DUH of course they will be buying a firearm or two with there new licence. Go after the gangs and crims guns and leave us law abiding VOTERS alone.

----------


## Jexla

> No it's not scary for us firearm owners if things turn to custard, because they won't.


Glad you can see into the future, because the rest of us humans out there sure as fuck can't.

----------


## mawzer308

> Glad you can see into the future, because the rest of us humans out there sure as fuck can't.


Shutup

----------


## Kscott

> Glad you can see into the future, because the rest of us humans out there sure as fuck can't.


I'm not as paranoid as others are, nor am I always looking for a conspiracy connection every 5 minutes to events. 

I tend to stop, look, think objectively. I don't think society is going to go down the shitter, with rampaging mobs on the streets and Police randomly arresting people then beating a confession out of them, with guerrilla fighters blowing up Police cars and trying to secure "freedom".

----------


## Tahr

There are far more anti-firearm people than pro. If any of the antis read some of the comments in this tread they truly would think that we are blood thirsty, irrational and bananas.

----------


## Jexla

> Shutup


You get my vote for stupidest comment of the year. Telling someone to not talk on a FORUM and not even being able to separate the TWO words you used. Large round of applause to you sir.

----------


## mawzer308

> You get my vote for stupidest comment of the year. Telling someone to not talk on a FORUM and not even being able to separate the TWO words you used. Large round of applause to you sir.


Thankyou very much. How about keep the topic on track rather than off on a tangent. Throughout the whole topic you've been mouthing off about firearms rights this bad for us that.

----------


## Ricochet

I hope all the officers are OK and recover well.

I hope the shooter gets the help he obviously needs.

I hope this incident doesn't negativity impact us licence holding, responsible, firearm owners

In that order.

----------


## Sideshow

My two cents worth.
Well it looks like you need a spokes person/organisation.
If you all paid a fee to said person/organisation then you could at least get on top of this.
You have slow firearms renewal!
Press persecution!
No parliament support!
You all spent a lot of your hard earned money, and every time someone loses it you get slammed.

So what would be a resonable sum per annum?
$80.00?
This is what I pay, taken out each month! Never miss it :Thumbsup:  ok it's in pounds.
They have a media center to get straight in on shit like this to stop the knee jerk reactions!
They have a list of every standing politician, as well any runner, so you can write them and find out which way they stand. If there not for you the you don't vote for them. Yes it dose have an impact the politicians hate loss in those votes.
Here's the link! 
http://basc.org.uk
Here we have a couple like this one.
But I think NZ is to small and one should cover it.
It would give you a voice that would be unified! 
Oh and they are elected by you!

I can for see if you don't then your going to lose what you have. It happen in Aussey after Port Arthur, it happened in the UK after Hungerford, Dunblane!
And yes I am sure the the likes of SAFE read this blog!
Guys this is the modern world you need to get on top of it or it's going to come to you very fast :Sad: 

So again who would pay to keep your sport safe and not lose your privileges?

----------


## Ranger 888

Guys, guys, guys! Before you reply to threads like this, just stop and think who might be reading these posts! H.du PA? We don't do ourselves any favours with comments like I have been reading on this scenario. A couple of comments though: firstly, St. John staff have a special team that works with Police SAR and AOS, called SERT (Special Emergency Response Team - I helped to train the inaugural team in Auckland. They are up to it. Secondly, how did highly trained AOS staff put themselves in the position of getting shot by a shotgun? How did that happen, specially after he Molenaar incident in Napier? And Greg O'Connor is banging on again about how crims get firearms? Really, Greg? Perhaps this offender has a F/a licence and a legit. firearm. Did you check Greg?. I guess this offender is fortunate that he doesn't reside in the USA. An offender there recently shot 2 Highway Patrol officers in the head after a routine traffic stop and fled. He was cornered by the local Police, and a gunfight ensued. He died. A TV reporter asked the local sheriff: " Sheriff, why were there 18 bullets found in this man's body?" The sheriff answered: "Well, that's all the ammunition we had available at that time".

----------


## Sasquatch

> There are far more anti-firearm people than pro. If any of the antis read some of the comments in this tread they truly would think that we are blood thirsty, irrational and bananas.


https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S1QzZ15-L38

----------


## Tahr

> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=S1QzZ15-L38


Yup. 'bout sums it up.

----------


## Maca49

> There are far more anti-firearm people than pro. If any of the antis read some of the comments in this tread they truly would think that we are blood thirsty, irrational and bananas.


The sad part is they probably right!! :O O:  But I think if the police did a little better, seeing the solving burglary figures this week, then it just might help? Im not at a loss as to where the firearms are being sourced, illegally!!

----------


## Maca49

> Guys, guys, guys! Before you reply to threads like this, just stop and think who might be reading these posts! H.du PA? We don't do ourselves any favours with comments like I have been reading on this scenario. A couple of comments though: firstly, St. John staff have a special team that works with Police SAR and AOS, called SERT (Special Emergency Response Team - I helped to train the inaugural team in Auckland. They are up to it. Secondly, how did highly trained AOS staff put themselves in the position of getting shot by a shotgun? How did that happen, specially after he Molenaar incident in Napier? And Greg O'Connor is banging on again about how crims get firearms? Really, Greg? Perhaps this offender has a F/a licence and a legit. firearm. Did you check Greg?. I guess this offender is fortunate that he doesn't reside in the USA. An offender there recently shot 2 Highway Patrol officers in the head after a routine traffic stop and fled. He was cornered by the local Police, and a gunfight ensued. He died. A TV reporter asked the local sheriff: " Sheriff, why were there 18 bullets found in this man's body?" The sheriff answered: "Well, that's all the ammunition we had available at that time".


Now thats started my morning with a giggle!! Thanks :Grin:

----------


## madjon_

Breakfast news,cache of firearms at methlab :O O:

----------


## 199p

> Greg O,C going on about too many firearms, just so happens more and more law abiding citizens are getting into hunting and shooting sports so DUH of course they will be buying a firearm or two with there new licence. Go after the gangs and crims guns and leave us law abiding VOTERS alone.


Its too hard for them to do that much easier to pick a few names off a list (fal holders) and go visit them.

----------


## top gun

> I hope all the officers are OK and recover well.
> 
> I hope the shooter gets the help he obviously needs.
> 
> I hope this incident doesn't negativity impact us licence holding, responsible, firearm owners
> 
> In that order.


   Ricochet,

              Re: Item 3 on your post.  You can bet your balls the pollies  & police will use this incident to have another go at us law abiding owners. Remember the nice trustworthy chaps & chapesses at bullshit castle have signed UN protocols to restrict & eventually deny civilian ownership of firearms!!!   You only had to listen to silly (but dangerous) Annette King on TV last night.  I gave her a serve in an email this morning but my words will be the usual waste of breath!!!!  A few hundred more from others MIGHT get thru'!!!!????

----------


## Smartie

> The sad part is they probably right!! But I think if the police did a little better, seeing the solving burglary figures this week, then it just might help? Im not at a loss as to where the firearms are being sourced, illegally!!


A contributing factor to unsolved burgs is the fact that a lot of victims do not have accurately recorded serial number/identifiers etc on the items taken - unfortunately black flat screen  TV is pretty generic and when a property is searched unless the items have been entered into the system prior to being found a lot of it cannot be returned. 

Time delay is also important, unless its reported very soon (say 30 minutes max) after the event it is very hard to get a track away in an area with other members of the public around.

Offenders are very forensically savvy these days, gloves concealment etc not often fingerprints left to be taken. 

There are firearms seized each day over the country, unfortunately or fortunately we live in a country where Police cannot just enter properties of interest and search them on a hunch.

----------


## top gun

Hopefully I'm not going to bore you all to death????
 Here's my email to silly Annette:

   Dear Annette King,

                                 I heard your comments on TV yesterday evening and wondered how a person with your experience & common sense could make such a statement???. You seemed to be repeating a similar silly statement made a few months ago by the Police Assn President O'Connor which ultimately led to the TV3 fraud/police impersonation debacle!!!!!

  Here is a list of some ways that non-law abiding persons access illegal firearms. ( not ALL by any means!!)

1.  They follow known law abiding firearm owners from shooting ranges to their homes & steal the firearms
     at their leisure.

2. They have a legitimate member of their group who has a police issued firearms licence, who then is legally
    able to purchase new or used firearms in the normal manner.  That person would then be breaking the
    law by handing the firearm over to a non-licenced person.No new law would change that,would it???

3.  Well organised criminals have contacts within the worldwide network of gangs in Asia,middle east,etc and
    when shipping vessels of certain types are legitimately in NZ waters near our coastline, waterproof containers
   containing ALL sorts of illegal items are dropped into the sea with a  marker not able to be seen from the sea surface,
   accompanied by a GPS grid location & surprise surprise some enterprising scuba divers uplift the containers!!!!

4. Well organised gangs have squeaky clean members not known to police intelligence people who have no doubt infiltrated
    firearm related clubs & perhaps even the police force where access to firearm owner's details is readily available & the
    exact location of many many types of firearms are waiting to be stolen using the appropriate tools to un-secure them!!!!

So there are a few methods of how criminals or people of evil intent could get access to firearms.  Tightening up on the laws that apply to us LAW ABIDING firearm owners  would have NO affect on these types of criminal activities, as you undoubtedly have worked out for yourself.

  REMEMBER:   IF FIREARMS WERE OUTLAWED TOMORROW????  CRIMINALS WOULD STILL HAVE THEM!!!!

     Please try to avoid the type of "knee jerk" comments that I heard you making last night & talk about practicable methods of dealing with criminals and the use of firearms in their illegal activities.

  Here's a suggestion:  How about a law that DOUBLES the sentence of an offender how has used a firearm in the
commission of a crime?????   THAT might serve as a deterrent?????   You might need a few more prisons but if they were built in the middle of an exposed south island remote location with VERY basic amenities there might not be so many candidates for a prolonged uncomfortable stay behind bars????


                              Yours Sincerely,

                                Dave M

P.S.    I don't really expect a constructive sensible reply!!!!


   A few similar ones to your favourite MP wouldn't do any harm.

----------


## Jexla

> A contributing factor to unsolved burgs is the fact that a lot of victims do not have accurately recorded serial number/identifiers etc on the items taken - unfortunately black flat screen  TV is pretty generic and when a property is searched unless the items have been entered into the system prior to being found a lot of it cannot be returned. 
> 
> Time delay is also important, unless its reported very soon (say 30 minutes max) after the event it is very hard to get a track away in an area with other members of the public around.
> 
> Offenders are very forensically savvy these days, gloves concealment etc not often fingerprints left to be taken. 
> 
> There are firearms seized each day over the country, unfortunately or fortunately we live in a country where Police cannot just enter properties of interest and search them on a hunch.


When do they ever look for fingerprints in the first place to find out if any have or have not been left?

----------


## Jexla

> Thankyou very much. How about keep the topic on track rather than off on a tangent. Throughout the whole topic you've been mouthing off about firearms rights this bad for us that.


You act like this isn't bad for us. People like you who are not willing to see what's happening and how it will effect us negatively therefore not willing to do anything about it and telling everyone who talks about it to "shutup" are the reason we will see things very rapidly decline in regards to our ownership of firearms.

----------


## Smartie

> When do they ever look for fingerprints in the first place to find out if any have or have not been left?


If there has been a confirmed burglary, all the time. There is a work group that does just that as a role, don't think or expect front line to do it as its not their job as first responders. .(all regions/centers would be the same I would think)

----------


## top gun

> If there has been a confirmed burglary, all the time. There is a work group that does just that as a role, don't think or expect front line to do it as its not their job as first responders. .(all regions/centers would be the same I would think)


That's absolute bullshit!!!!    I have been burgled 4 times over the years & I had a nearly 99% knowledge of who the little arseholes were.   I reported the first one to the Police, 2 days later a police person turned up, a wee bit late to track the stolen gear eh???
 The next three my alarm scared the crap out of the hua's & they vacated with zilch & I didn't bother reporting their breaking & entering.
 BUT: there are LESS reported burgularies eh????  I wonder why????

----------


## mawzer308

> You act like this isn't bad for us. People like you who are not willing to see what's happening and how it will effect us negatively therefore not willing to do anything about it and telling everyone who talks about it to "shutup" are the reason we will see things very rapidly decline in regards to our ownership of firearms.


I see what is happening, this particular thread isn't really the place for such statements. An Ideal place would be the other thread you started a while back. I also wasn't telling everyone to shut up, just yourself.

----------


## Nibblet

> That's absolute bullshit!!!!    I have been burgled 4 times over the years & I had a nearly 99% knowledge of who the little arseholes were.   I reported the first one to the Police, 2 days later a police person turned up, a wee bit late to track the stolen gear eh???
>  The next three my alarm scared the crap out of the hua's & they vacated with zilch & I didn't bother reporting their breaking & entering.
>  BUT: there are LESS reported burgularies eh????  I wonder why????


So the first time you got robbed, you reported and they, although a couple days later, came and took fingerprints and details etc?

But the other 3 times they didn't? Wonder if any of that had to do with not being informed about it? 

Going by those rates it would agree with them doing it all the time.

----------


## Nibblet

@Jexla outside of this forum have you done any foot work against the steps the country is making towards removing all our privileges? I see top gun is at the least sending off emails

----------


## Jexla

> @Jexla outside of this forum have you done any foot work against the steps the country is making towards removing all our privileges? I see top gun is at the least sending off emails


I often email my local MP's in regards to multiple issues, not just firearms.

----------


## top gun

> So the first time you got robbed, you reported and they, although a couple days later, came and took fingerprints and details etc?
> 
> But the other 3 times they didn't? Wonder if any of that had to do with not being informed about it? 
> 
> Going by those rates it would agree with them doing it all the time.


   You're not quite on the right page there team I didn't report the other three because from the previous experience it was obviously a waste of time, nothing was stolen ( remember the alarm bit???) and two days later who knows what evidence was remaining.???  & as mauzer said this is the wrong thread so I'll eff-off. :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## Nibblet

Ever get much of a response other than generic 'thank you for your concern/enquiry/bringing to our attention' replies?

----------


## Smartie

> That's absolute bullshit!!!!    I have been burgled 4 times over the years & I had a nearly 99% knowledge of who the little arseholes were.   I reported the first one to the Police, 2 days later a police person turned up, a wee bit late to track the stolen gear eh???
>  The next three my alarm scared the crap out of the hua's & they vacated with zilch & I didn't bother reporting their breaking & entering.
>  BUT: there are LESS reported burgularies eh????  I wonder why????


Haha well each to there own -  nearly 99%? so you didn't know who it was? 

Personally we have had every burg on our farm solved and that is 6 in the last 10 years..and I was at a burgs on job within 4 minute's yesterday, where I work we have a Unit that handles the forensic side of things so whilst you are free to your opinion I have comment on my own experience which is not bullshit.

By not reporting you are not helping the issue, maybe someone else was burgled that day and your charges could have been added had it been proved, the community plays an important role - its not just up to Police.

Anyway this is way off track - I am happy that everyone is on the mend and the "good family man" is remanded in custody to face up to what he has done.

----------


## top gun

> Ever get much of a response other than generic 'thank you for your concern/enquiry/bringing to our attention' replies?


You should have a GOOD look at any type written response from bullshit castle as to the genuineness of the reply that you receive.  90% are standard format replies to which a date and a computer generated MP's signature is added i.e. "send this wanker standard reply #13"!!!!  You also can tell by a different type face for the date & the non-original signature looks VERY suspect!!!!

 Occassionally you will get the genuine article but don't hold you breath.   The way to go is: keep at 'em 'til you get a sensible reply or CC a copy of your email to the team leader so the MP recipient knows that the boss knows. Sort of like blackmail!!!! :Pacman:

----------


## top gun

> Haha well each to there own -  nearly 99%? so you didn't know who it was? 
> 
> Personally we have had every burg on our farm solved and that is 6 in the last 10 years..and I was at a burgs on job within 4 minute's yesterday, where I work we have a Unit that handles the forensic side of things so whilst you are free to your opinion I have comment on my own experience which is not bullshit.
> 
> By not reporting you are not helping the issue, maybe someone else was burgled that day and your charges could have been added had it been proved, the community plays an important role - its not just up to Police.
> 
> Anyway this is way off track - I am happy that everyone is on the mend and the "good family man" is remanded in custody to face up to what he has done.


 Well bloody well done to the police people in your area. Mind you, you probably keep them well primed down at the local watering hole on a Sat affo,eh????? :ORLY:

----------


## Tahr

> I often email my local MP's in regards to multiple issues, not just firearms.


Please don't.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Jexla

> Please don't.


That's the attitude, because you disagree with someone you should insist on them not participating in democracy! You're all great people.

----------


## Tahr

Look. Just because you are pretty doesn't mean people will always agree with you. 
Your avitar is a pic of you, eh?

----------


## Jexla

> Look. Just because you are pretty doesn't mean people will always agree with you. 
> Your avitar is a pic of you, eh?


Only if everyone else's is a pic of them too?

----------


## 7mmsaum

> Only if everyone else's is a pic of them too?

----------


## kidmac42

You certainly behave and sound like a female!

----------


## Tommy

> You certainly behave and sound like a female!


Pot meet kettle. This is getting embarrassing.

----------


## kidmac42

Hahaha!

----------


## Kscott

Fuck me, this thread.

----------


## 7mmsaum



----------


## top gun

> Only if everyone else's is a pic of them too?


Jexla,  I think I can see a pattern here?????   Tahr has one of "THOSE" senses of humour & he (she??) is taking the piss and trying to bait you!!!! :ORLY: ( actually doing quite a good job too!!)

 Suggest that you get down & dirty & fire a few back without hurting his/her feelings,eh :Pacman:

----------


## top gun

> Fuck me, this thread.
> 
> Attachment 46861


I tried to resist honest!!but it got the better of me!!!!!!!    I know this is on the wrong thread but how the hell can ya stop when things get personal?????? & everyone is poking the shit in the nicest possible way,eh???? :Grin:

----------


## Happy

Its pretty much gone to the dogs now eh ???

I saw this the other day

Being fairly simple I laughed 








A Smurf ejaculated on me ............



It came out of the blue !!!!!!    :XD:

----------


## Maca49

> Its pretty much gone to the dogs now eh ???
> 
> I saw this the other day
> 
> Being fairly simple I laughed 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your one sick man @Happy

----------


## R93

> Fuck me, this thread.
> 
> Attachment 46861


I thought we agreed we wouldn't post pics of each other from the south islands?😆

I look better since I dyed my hair.
Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sasquatch

Sorry to drift from the poking & laughter guys & gals...

From the 7min mark onwards it gets really hard to listen to. I'm sure you will all agree.

Labour's call for an inquiry to gun control. - Audio Player - Audio - RadioLIVE

On a side note I actually rung up Duncan Garner and spoke to him live on radio live before Greg and Judith came on. I'm atleast glad I got my 2c worth heard about the 'definition' of MSSA's and how they are not "assault weapons" As well as saying that our current laws _do_ infact work and targeting law obiding gun owners doesn't stop crime. We should be targeting the criminals & gangs and how they are getting armed through burglaries black market etc. I couldn't find the recording of the conversation on radio lives website.

----------


## Rwt

Listening to Judith Collins she sounds pretty reasonable - doesn't want registration or changes to the current laws, just to target the crims

----------


## Maca49

> I thought we agreed we wouldn't post pics of each other from the south islands?
> 
> I look better since I dyed my hair.
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You got hair! Well that's a bloody plus

----------


## Woody

Have you pulled all yours out by the roots yet mate?

----------


## Rushy

> Its pretty much gone to the dogs now eh ???
> 
> I saw this the other day
> 
> Being fairly simple I laughed 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy you are not simple, you are as complex as the hole in a doughnut

----------


## Ryan

> Listening to Judith Collins she sounds pretty reasonable - doesn't want registration or changes to the current laws, just to target the crims


I'm not one for lauding politicians but several years ago I wrote to the police about a less than satisfactory experience with their 111 system. I was very surprised to receive a conciliatory letter from the Right Honourable minister herself. 

Signed with an autopen no doubt but me coming from a country with no accountability at a state level, I was amazed to even receive a response in the first instance.

----------


## gadgetman

> Only if everyone else's is a pic of them too?


I'm not sure which of the staff on here gave me a picture, ... but there is an uncanny resemblance. And I hadn't even heard of Inspector Gadget when I picked my name for a forum many moons ago.

----------


## Danny

Go the Crusaders you pricks

----------


## Tommy

> Listening to Judith Collins she sounds pretty reasonable - doesn't want registration or changes to the current laws, just to target the crims


I want her as PM

----------


## Reindeer

Yes i agree, Judith wasnt swayed by dribble garner and only concentrated on the facts as was only concerned about the actual problem, illegal and illegally sourced firearms. Then Greg O conman came on and started his illiterate verbal diarrhea. It was hard to listen to because he just didnt stay on task! so busy going from topic to topic and situations around the country made it sound like he had just found a new ride at the theme park and was running about the joint cackling like a silly school girl.

Greg O Conner is of the same ilk as Alpers?  BTW You guys are aware of his political ambitions come next elections, he'll be wearing a pretty red dress  :Sick:

----------


## Maca49

> Have you pulled all yours out by the roots yet mate?


Geeze wrong side of the bed huh :Thumbsup:  how's goes it?

----------


## Maca49

> Happy you are not simple, you are as complex as the hole in a doughnut


Rushy you forgot Arse!

----------


## Jexla

> Jexla,  I think I can see a pattern here?????   Tahr has one of "THOSE" senses of humour & he (she??) is taking the piss and trying to bait you!!!!( actually doing quite a good job too!!)
> 
>  Suggest that you get down & dirty & fire a few back without hurting his/her feelings,eh


Ahh "trolling", the modern word for what we used to call people dicks, but now being a dick has become socially acceptable.

----------


## 300CALMAN



----------


## Tahr

AK47, M16 guns found in huge South Auckland drugs and firearms bust | Stuff.co.nz

----------


## 300CALMAN

here we go

https://www.tvnz.co.nz/one-news/new-...auckland-raids

----------


## top gun

> Your one sick man @Happy


Yeah but i DID like his flag!!   Good lad.

----------


## top gun

> Go the Crusaders you pricks


Jeeeez Danny!!!!    Keep taking the medication mate before it's too late!!!!

----------


## top gun

> Ahh "trolling", the modern word for what we used to call people dicks, but now being a dick has become socially acceptable.


Is THAT really the best you can come up with??????   Try harder. :Pacman:

----------


## Tahr

> Is THAT really the best you can come up with??????   Try harder.


top gun coaching Drexia. The dream team.  :Grin:

----------


## Jexla

> Is THAT really the best you can come up with??????   Try harder.


Unlike some of you lot, I'm not here to be a dick and try to offend others. Trod on.

----------


## Maca49

I never am offended by anyone on here, I've met many of them and with the common interest in hunting, fishing, shooting and the rest I ain't met a bad one! Come to the Sika show in Sept in Taupo this year, stay the night with these guys, I assure you you'll will enjoy the company! :Cool:

----------


## Happy

> I never am offended by anyone on here, I've met many of them and with the common interest in hunting, fishing, shooting and the rest I ain't met a bad one! Come to the Sika show in Sept in Taupo this year, stay the night with these guys, I assure you you'll will enjoy the company!


Wicked it's all on again. Promise we wont bash you for buyin gay guns when you already had world class and you were actually hitting shit for a change. NOT. Ha ha We are so there

----------


## Maca49

Sorry I retract nil offending, just the one @Jexla there always one FFS. But he brings the dips, chippies, beer, sarcasm, and a yellow thing you have to see to believe and another good barstard mate that makes it all worth while! :Thumbsup:   @Happy

----------


## Jexla

> Sorry I retract nil offending, just the one @Jexla there always one FFS. But he brings the dips, chippies, beer, sarcasm, and a yellow thing you have to see to believe and another good barstard mate that makes it all worth while!  @Happy


Can't wait!

----------


## Maca49

Great that two starters!

----------


## Rushy

> We are so there


Yep, I hope Maca has put that annex on Happy, I have a small bus load already.

----------

